# How many wraps on a portawrap?



## BewtifulTreeMan (Oct 24, 2004)

How do i determine how many wraps to use on my portawrap for different size loads?


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 24, 2004)

Practice, practice, practice. There's no perfect equation (they've been posted before) since some applications call for letting the rope run, some call for letting the pieces feather-flit down. (Sounds like a Spidey-ism.)


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 24, 2004)

The most important thing is to WEAR GLOVES WHEN WORKING THE ROPE.


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 24, 2004)

And don't wrap it around yourself. Not your hands, not your waist, nothing.


----------



## SteveBullman (Oct 24, 2004)

try and find a good rope man and stick with him.


----------



## Treeman14 (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nickrosis _
> *And don't wrap it around yourself. Not your hands, not your waist, nothing. *



I was told a long time ago, and have often repeated: "You may take a wrap around any part of your body that you are willing to lose."


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 24, 2004)

Homemade porty's, eh?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 24, 2004)

One guy I told about it made one as big as a boat anchor. It was funny, but he mounted it on his truck. It worked!


----------



## DDM (Oct 24, 2004)

porty 2.jpg

That ressembles a boat anchor!


----------



## Toddppm (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BewtifulTreeMan _
> *How do i determine how many wraps to use on my portawrap for different size loads? *



Take Three Wraps?

Could it be?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 24, 2004)

That's usually too many. I can run a tank with two. And my _gloves._


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 24, 2004)

Also depends on the rope you are using. 

Some way require 2 wraps and some 3.


----------



## Lumberjack (Oct 24, 2004)

I would say 2-3 will handle almost anything, however if your gonna be holding the load for a long time, take another just to make it easier. Also before locking it off, sometimes it is good to make a coupla extra wraps to keep the load from moving when getting it off. Hard locking with just 2-3 wraps is fine, its just hard to keep the load from moving at all, it normally drops a few inches.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lumberjack _
> *I would say 2-3 will handle almost anything, however if your gonna be holding the load for a long time, take another just to make it easier. Also before locking it off, sometimes it is good to make a coupla extra wraps to keep the load from moving when getting it off. Hard locking with just 2-3 wraps is fine, its just hard to keep the load from moving at all, it normally drops a few inches. *




Don't forget to half-twist on the pins for a secure lock-off!


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Oct 24, 2004)

Don't stand too close to the draw in point of the line, and have a pre-planned route to dive into to get more friction on line against something in case of miscalcualtion.

Forearms are tender and easy to ropeburn.


----------



## Toddppm (Oct 24, 2004)

Nobody remembers Take3wraps? 


Man I been reading this stuff for tooooo lonnnnnng.


----------



## tophopper (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toddppm _
> *Nobody remembers Take3wraps?
> 
> 
> Man I been reading this stuff for tooooo lonnnnnng. *



Im with ya


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tophopper _
> *Im with ya *


Todd's outrunning nearly all of us. He joined over 2 years before you did.


----------



## tophopper (Oct 24, 2004)

What I meant was that I remembered who take3wraps was  

do you?

also Nick this is my second log in name, trust me Ive been around


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 24, 2004)

You win. I'm looking it up.


----------



## DDM (Oct 24, 2004)

Nick? arent you supposed to be doing homework? :Monkey:


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 24, 2004)

Only 9 incredibly valuable posts: http://www.arboristsite.com/search.php?s=&action=showresults&searchid=278221


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DDM _
> *Nick? arent you supposed to be doing homework? :Monkey: *


What? Are you my mom? Or Erik? 

I'm talking to that Canadian girl.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Oct 25, 2004)

"Take three wraps" was a moniker off the ORIGINAL ISA site. That name goes back about seven or eight years. I doubt that many of the current AS or TB users have been around since TTW's time.

Do you remember "[email protected]" Now there was a piece of work...bad work.


----------



## Stumper (Oct 25, 2004)

A TTW did appear here -the only person I ever put on ignore.


----------



## Climber2 (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tom Dunlap _
> [BDo you remember "[email protected]" Now there was a piece of work...bad work. [/B]



I remember him, Tom Simmons, DoubleBraid and a few others. What ever happened to Tom Simmons? I learned a lot from him about tree work but also about life.

Mike


----------



## arboromega (Oct 25, 2004)

the port a wrap 3 will take less wraps to lower a load smoothly than the original ones. the number of wraps depends on your load and the more wraps the larger the weight on the line. 
if you take too many wraps and the peice is too ight you are going to bang the climber around because the piece may not move at all.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arboromega _
> *... you are going to bang the climber around... *




Or, crush them.


----------



## Toddppm (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tom Dunlap _
> *"Take three wraps" was a moniker off the ORIGINAL ISA site. That name goes back about seven or eight years. I doubt that many of the current AS or TB users have been around since TTW's time.
> 
> Do you remember "[email protected]" Now there was a piece of work...bad work. *



The one and only original, Not sure if the person that signed up here with that name was the original or not? 
Been a looonnngggg time , those archives are still available I think , ran into some doing a search not long ago.

The way Bewtifultreeman started out here and his wording kinda reminded me of take3wraps, along with the original question:Monkey:


----------



## Toddppm (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Climber2 _
> *I remember him, Tom Simmons, DoubleBraid and a few others. What ever happened to Tom Simmons? I learned a lot from him about tree work but also about life.
> 
> Mike *



Actually I thought Doublebraid was Glen R.?


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 26, 2004)

This should all get written down somewhere besides the Internet.


----------



## Oxman (Oct 26, 2004)

I believe it was [email protected]. There was a lot of yelling in all caps.


----------



## Climber2 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toddppm _
> *Actually I thought Doublebraid was Glen R.? *



I never knew doublebraid's real name but I do see similarities in his and GlenR's posts. That was back when you could log in anonymous and still post.

Mike


----------

